# Dubai Airport.



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Ok, a bit more of a light hearted thread here

Im flying bacjk to the UK on 19th Dec, was wondering if anyone had been through Dubai Airport lately, and if so what is the Duty Free like, how are the prices in comparison? Is there a large selection (not just talking alcohol) shops i.e. clothes, sports, entertainement etc, what shops are there. And most importantly will i be able to do my Xmas shopping there? anything to avaoid the crowded high streets of the UK!!!!

Cheers, and merry xmas.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

You mean the new Terminal 3? I was there a few weeks ago. If you are flying out there are a quite a few shops, but not really the greatest selection. If you are after electrical items, it is unlikely that Dubai Duty Free (DFF) is any cheaper than the UK at the moment, especially with all the sales in the UK.

If you are after Arabic/Dubai type bits and pieces you can get a fair few items, including nicely packaged dates and nuts. DFF is usually reasonable priced for cosmetics and perfumes.

I am sure there are a few clothes shops, but not a wide choice. Sorry, but I tend to hide in the lounges to avoid the crowds in airports. Good luck with your shopping, but don't be disappointed if you can't get everything you need. Instead of schlepping to a UK shopping centre, why not shop online and have items waiting for you when you arrive?

-


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> You mean the new Terminal 3? I was there a few weeks ago. If you are flying out there are a quite a few shops, but not really the greatest selection. If you are after electrical items, it is unlikely that Dubai Duty Free (DFF) is any cheaper than the UK at the moment, especially with all the sales in the UK.
> 
> If you are after Arabic/Dubai type bits and pieces you can get a fair few items, including nicely packaged dates and nuts. DFF is usually reasonable priced for cosmetics and perfumes.
> 
> ...


Thanks, 

A logical point of view on shopping! Trust me i will be hiding out in the lounge (probably sleeping) whilst the better half trawls round the shops.

I had heard that shops back in the UK have gone SALE crazy in last while just dont know if its worth the hassle. Anybody been back lately that can advise?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Thanks,
> 
> A logical point of view on shopping! Trust me i will be hiding out in the lounge (probably sleeping) whilst the better half trawls round the shops.
> 
> I had heard that shops back in the UK have gone SALE crazy in last while just dont know if its worth the hassle. Anybody been back lately that can advise?



Be warned - the new business & first class lounges in T3 are huge. I didn't like them much, although the food is better than in T1.

My husband was in the UK last week and said that there were genuine sales all over the place. Worth looking online I'd have thought.

-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Be warned - the new business & first class lounges in T3 are huge. I didn't like them much, although the food is better than in T1.
> 
> *My husband* was in the UK last week and said that there were genuine sales all over the place. Worth looking online I'd have thought.
> 
> -


Did I miss the invite....


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Did I miss the invite....


yes. It was a long time ago...

-


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Thanks,
> 
> A logical point of view on shopping! Trust me i will be hiding out in the lounge (probably sleeping) whilst the better half trawls round the shops.
> 
> I had heard that shops back in the UK have gone SALE crazy in last while just dont know if its worth the hassle. Anybody been back lately that can advise?


Hi there

We currently stay in Scotland and are moving out to Dubai early next year and the answer to your shopping question is yes there are loads of sales on just now leading up to Christmas. But in saying that although the shops are busy nothing that is manic!! If you could cope I would leave it till you got home and do it then


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

dallan said:


> Hi there
> 
> We currently stay in Scotland and are moving out to Dubai early next year and the answer to your shopping question is yes there are loads of sales on just now leading up to Christmas. But in saying that although the shops are busy nothing that is manic!! If you could cope I would leave it till you got home and do it then



Thanks. 

As a felllow Scot i can honestly say you will love it out here, the climate alone is worth the move.


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Thanks.
> 
> As a felllow Scot i can honestly say you will love it out here, the climate alone is worth the move.


How long have you been out in Dubai? My husband moves in Jan with myself and 2 children moving in April with our 3rd child joining us in Sept. Where about in dubai are you staying? We are going to rent a villa in the springs. Do you have a family out in Dubai with you?

Loads of questions I know but just interested how someone else has coped with the change

Thanks loads


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Ok, a bit more of a light hearted thread here
> 
> Im flying bacjk to the UK on 19th Dec, was wondering if anyone had been through Dubai Airport lately, and if so what is the Duty Free like, how are the prices in comparison? Is there a large selection (not just talking alcohol) shops i.e. clothes, sports, entertainement etc, what shops are there. And most importantly will i be able to do my Xmas shopping there? anything to avaoid the crowded high streets of the UK!!!!
> 
> Cheers, and merry xmas.


I've just come back from the UK - The greatest country in the world!!!!

If you're paid out here then transfer the money back and spend it in the UK it will go further even before the sale price reductions!!


----------



## rj.uk (Aug 30, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Ok, a bit more of a light hearted thread here
> 
> Im flying bacjk to the UK on 19th Dec, was wondering if anyone had been through Dubai Airport lately, and if so what is the Duty Free like, how are the prices in comparison? Is there a large selection (not just talking alcohol) shops i.e. clothes, sports, entertainement etc, what shops are there. And most importantly will i be able to do my Xmas shopping there? anything to avaoid the crowded high streets of the UK!!!!
> 
> Cheers, and merry xmas.


Dubai Airport pretty competitive but wait till you come home to the UK - all the stores are fighting for your money - sales everywhere. a lot of people are doing internet shopping. Some that do offer sales on the web at the mo are House of Frasers, Debenhams to name a few. I would definitely recommend you shop here.


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

dallan said:


> How long have you been out in Dubai? My husband moves in Jan with myself and 2 children moving in April with our 3rd child joining us in Sept. Where about in dubai are you staying? We are going to rent a villa in the springs. Do you have a family out in Dubai with you?
> 
> Loads of questions I know but just interested how someone else has coped with the change
> 
> Thanks loads


Came out to Dubai in early September so still relatively new to the place, no family, just me and the fiance. We love it here and im sure you and your family will as well, with young kids i think you are making the right choice to get a villa. Dont know much about the springs unfortunately, hopefully some one on here can advise.

With regards to the change, i would say its more like a vast improvement in lifestyle to be honest. Wel for us it is anyway, not sure about other people. There are a few things that get on my "thrupny bits", listed below


Driving standard is very poor and dangerous (every man for himself sort of attitude).
People have no manners or courtesy here.
Government organisations are very disorganised (just do a search on emirates id cards), I spent 3hours in AD Vehicle Reg. Dept to get my car registered. 
Taxi drivers have absoloutely no clue where anything is. 
You need permission from your employer to do just about everything. 
High rental prices, brough about by pure greed imo

Thinks thats about it for me.......................lets see if anyone else can add or agrees. 

You will also no doubt hear about the Global Recession hitting Dubai, which it is, but hey if its a choice between the UK and Dubai.....,..There is no choice for me.

Things always seem better when the sun is out


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> Came out to Dubai in early September so still relatively new to the place, no family, just me and the fiance. We love it here and im sure you and your family will as well, with young kids i think you are making the right choice to get a villa. Dont know much about the springs unfortunately, hopefully some one on here can advise.
> 
> With regards to the change, i would say its more like a vast improvement in lifestyle to be honest. Wel for us it is anyway, not sure about other people. There are a few things that get on my "thrupny bits", listed below
> 
> ...


Thanks for that

You have pretty much echoed everything I knew - we were out for a visit a few weeks ago to look at schools and houses and all your 'negatives' were pretty much apparent on arrival!!

We are looking forward to it and have the attitude of we could sit here and in a few years regret not coming out so we come and try and if things dont work out hey we haven't lost anything and come back!

Thanks for your input ( and your right it always seems better when its sunny - not that we have had a lot of that this year in Scotland!!!!!!!!!!)


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

dallan said:


> Thanks for that
> 
> You have pretty much echoed everything I knew - we were out for a visit a few weeks ago to look at schools and houses and all your 'negatives' were pretty much apparent on arrival!!
> 
> ...


No problem, 

Im acctually looking forward to going home on Friday for a couple of weeks, miss the fresh air. We live in Fife, where are you?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Oi! Not _everyone_ here lacks manners or is discourteous. Some of us are lovely! 



-


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Oi! Not _everyone_ here lacks manners or is discourteous. Some of us are lovely!
> 
> 
> 
> -


Duly noted! Although i think you know the type of people i was referring to


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> No problem,
> 
> Im acctually looking forward to going home on Friday for a couple of weeks, miss the fresh air. We live in Fife, where are you?


Why would you ever want to leave the Kingdom of Fife???? Why have Jumeira Beach when you have Kelty beach 

Gordon Brown's constiuency is in Kirkcaldy too (knew a very nice nurse from there when I was younger)


----------



## SFarrell (Jun 13, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Why would you ever want to leave the Kingdom of Fife???? Why have Jumeira Beach when you have Kelty beach
> 
> Gordon Brown's constiuency is in Kirkcaldy too (knew a very nice nurse from there when I was younger)


I live in Kirkcaldy, its a Sh#te hole. Not literally though, at least not like Jumerah Beach, if you catch my drift!


----------



## dallan (Oct 24, 2008)

SFarrell said:


> I live in Kirkcaldy, its a Sh#te hole. Not literally though, at least not like Jumerah Beach, if you catch my drift!


Hi

We live not far from you bout 40 mins or so not far from Stirling!!! Small world ehh!!

enjoy your time at home - remember your jumpers - its freezing


----------



## fahds (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hi*

Hi Elphaba,

I am moving to Dubai and trying to locate a good mortgage adviser. I tried to PM you but couldnt. Can you please contact me

thank you,


----------

